# -3

## so.nata

,      31.05.05,  -2  -3  05.06.05?     .      31.05.05  05.06.05?

----------


## Svetishe

-3                 .     


> 31.05.05  05.06.05

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*, ,   .
  -3  - ?
   ,   . (     . ).
    :   , :
1)    -3,   -2.
2)       -3 (  ).

----------


## Svetishe

-2,   ,    ,  -3  .     -3    .         .

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*,      (  ),   ,   . 
    -3  .
     ?
   -   -3  ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

()
  -,      ,                  .



> -   -3  ,  ?


     ?  -    .

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*, .   .
 -3,    ,  :
 2  "  ...  .... "  "   ,      .."
_ -   ...  ...    ._ 
 ?    -    ..  ... ?
 ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.   2    , 
 ..  - 
          - 
   ..: - 
                 - - 
  ..: - 
                -  
                -  
,      .   ,   .

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*,     ,     .   -3    , ..          (   ),      -   ? 
 "  " - ?     ,    ,      ?    "     " -    ?

----------


## Svetishe

( N -3)

       .      .   -  ,  -   (, ).            .
          .
   N -3          ,       ,       ,   ().
         -  ,  ,    ,               (  ,  , ,      ,        ,          ,            ,      ..).
  4           ,   .
  5          ,   .
  6     .
     ,           ( , ).
           ,    ( , ),       .     2     ,    4, 5, 6 -     .
  ""         .
    .
  ""         .

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*,.
   -    ,  -3   . ..      -3,    ?

 ,   ,        -3      ?  ,     1   -3  1   ,  ,        1      -3  2???

----------


## Svetishe

-3     ,      .    ,    .     ,   .-..

----------


## so.nata

*Svetishe*,   .    ,  ,     .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## so.nata

> -3     ,      .    ,    .     ,   .-..


    ?
    -3   .            .     -3             ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  .         ,         .

----------

> 


   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,       .

----------

2,5    120 .            "  "  .            .        ,    ""  "- "

----------

- 2   - 3          ....       ....

----------

